# How to reformat again....



## zipbags (Oct 14, 2005)

I have the r15-500. And it was having a ton of probs (ie-locking up). I did a reformat where it deleted all of my saved shows. It seemed to work well for a while and now its getting real bad again. I want to try another reformat before I call Direct for a replacement. I know there is a code that reformats but doesn't delete the satellite setup codes. What is it again?

Thanks!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

zipbags said:


> I have the r15-500. And it was having a ton of probs (ie-locking up). I did a reformat where it deleted all of my saved shows. It seemed to work well for a while and now its getting real bad again. I want to try another reformat before I call Direct for a replacement. I know there is a code that reformats but doesn't delete the satellite setup codes. What is it again?
> 
> Thanks!


Are you talking about a RBR?.Where you push the red reset button inside the door
where the access card is?.Or are you thinking of the forced upgrade where when you push the red button and when the welcome screen comes up you push 0-2-4-6-8?.But those are not actual reformats as described in Mr. Nerd's post.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I believe in you go into the menu and do a reset everything it reformats the HD.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

do a restart, via menu or red button after the first "blue screen message" the screen flickers to black, when this happens, press "record" and "the down arrow" on the front of the receiver simultaneously and hold them until the record light lights up. (approx. 10-15 seconds)


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> do a restart, via menu or red button after the first "blue screen message" the screen flickers to black, when this happens, press "record" and "the down arrow" on the front of the receiver simultaneously and hold them until the record light lights up. (approx. 10-15 seconds)


Will this cause the unit to download the current national release?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Doing the push button reformat does not cause the unit to download software.

Also, as a general rule if you can get your unit up and running so that you have access to the menu structure, you are better off doing a "reset everything" than a front panel reformat. The reset everything does more than the front panel reformat, which is intended to get someone going if their unit won't even boot up to a menu.

The only way to force a software download is to do a reset, then when the first blue screen appears, push 0 2 4 6 8 on your remote, one time only, one button at a time, and don't push any other buttons. After a delay (could be 30 seconds or longer) you should see a screen that says "Found new software"

Carl


----------



## zipbags (Oct 14, 2005)

carl6 said:


> Doing the push button reformat does not cause the unit to download software.
> 
> Also, as a general rule if you can get your unit up and running so that you have access to the menu structure, you are better off doing a "reset everything" than a front panel reformat. The reset everything does more than the front panel reformat, which is intended to get someone going if their unit won't even boot up to a menu.
> 
> ...


Carl, My concern with doing the reboot from the menu. Is that I heard when you do it this way (as opposed to the the record, down arrow) you lose the system setup the installer did. Is this true? And if yes. Is it easy to re-setup the settings? And settings I don't mean favorites.


----------



## unipat (Sep 5, 2006)

zipbags said:


> Carl, My concern with doing the reboot from the menu. Is that I heard when you do it this way (as opposed to the the record, down arrow) you lose the system setup the installer did. Is this true? And if yes. Is it easy to re-setup the settings? And settings I don't mean favorites.


It's not complicated to set back to the settings the installer programmed. If you aren't sure of the correct answers the best thing to do is to go to the setup screen. 
MENU>SETUP>INFO & SETUP
Then make a cheat sheet of the current setup and you'll have all the answers.
Good luck!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Probably the only setting that might matter is the type of dish. Most likely you will have either a single round dish or a single oval dish with 3 LNB's on it. Just pick the option that matches your dish. If you have two separate dishes, then select auto-detect.

The rest of the settings are things you set up, such as series links, favorites, etc. You will need to redo those.

Carl


----------

